# The end of my 921



## RWI (Nov 26, 2004)

Well I guess tonight was the last straw, last night while watching a recorded program a timer started and changed me to that program. I hit the dvr button and got stuck in limbo, however the record light stayed on so I left it and went to bed.

Today, I restarted the unit, go to dvr and my drive is wiped clean. I called dish for the 100,000 time, again talk to the exec. offices and their best solution is maybe after a week and much approval they allow me to pay $250-$300 down and lease a 942 or wait they will trade me even for an 811 because its almost the same thing anyway.

I am have been a top customer for about 8 years, with a bill over $100.00 a month and never late with the payment. They must be kidding, I put in for cancellation and am going to look at either Direct or cable, I hate to leave but I have put up with way to much for a year now and they just do not care. I hope that more people will send them the message with their wallet. They should not be able to sell defective products like this and get away with it.

All I wanted was what I payed for a 2 tuner HD Dvr that works and nothing more. lets not even get into the name-based recording that before purchase I was verbally told was guaranteed by the next software update. I don't know if the grass will be greener on the other side or not, but at this point I only know I will not pay another cent to Dish!


----------



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

Its rediculous that such an expensive unit is so buggy. Dish gets away with murder.


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

I am so frustrated that I offered to sign a NDA and help them fix it. But no takers.

WW


----------



## Sundance (Mar 6, 2004)

Be careful what you say, the people that run this forum seem to be on the payroll cause they edit out what you say when you say it like it is and put dish in there right place


----------

